# Lake Effect Colors



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

I have created a lake in my foam board top. Plaster cloth applied and smoothed out. Now my question is what color to paint the lake before I apply Realistic Water? I have seen people use Raw/Burnt Umber and Yellow Ocra to color ponds, which look good. But what would be best on a small 18" lake? Thought of a blue bottom, but not sure that is the answer.

Ted


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Ted,
There's an excellent tutorial available in the model train videos section of this forum.
It was posted on 11-12-2010 by VISH, and it's a two-part tutorial that really simplifies scenery building, including a lake. The lake part is about half way thru video #2.
I checked it out when I was at about the same stage as you are in building my layout and it was full of cool tips.
Just a suggestion,
Bob


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Bob,
I stumbled across that video a few weeks ago, but missed the part about the lake effects. Painting it black makes sense. So that is what I will use. Will send some pics once I have it complete.
Thanks for the reply!
Ted


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Ted,
I would love to have a LAKE on my layout but, if you've seen my layout, you know there's simply no room for a lake.
I'm giving some thought to a small POND on one corner outside the main lines.
I agree that black seems to make sense if you're looking for a "deep water" effect. I also saw the video on the WS site that suggested using the other colors on the bottom.
I guess experimentation is the only solution, right?
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's no room for a scale sized beer can in your layout!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Now wait just a cottin' pickin' minute, I resemble that remark!:laugh: :laugh:
As a matter of fact, I'm planning on parking a beer TRUCK right next to the Ace Supermarket, so there 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll have to park it on top the supermarket.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope, there's a nice spot right next to the supermarket. In fact, there's a sign on the side of the building saying "Reserved for Beer Trucks Only" :laugh:
So there! 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> In fact, there's a sign on the side of the building saying "Reserved for Beer Trucks Only" :laugh:


I don't believe you, pictures please.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

tmiller said:


> Bob,
> I stumbled across that video a few weeks ago, but missed the part about the lake effects. Painting it black makes sense. So that is what I will use. Will send some pics once I have it complete.
> Thanks for the reply!
> Ted


My next one will be black, charcoal, mud brown or some really dark solid color. It really is needed to give depth. Doing the earth/rock colors would work with swallow areas like mountain streams or culverts. Follow the directions to the tee for pouring your water, I learned the hard way


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

grjohn,
Ask and you shall receive :thumbsup: :laugh:
The truck is on the way. He's loading up at the brewery right now 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> grjohn,
> Ask and you shall receive :thumbsup: :laugh:
> The truck is on the way. He's loading up at the brewery right now
> Bob


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with your color choice. I have it painted black and am now ready for the water. Now, I have purchased Realistic Water and by mistake bought a bag of E-Z water pellets that you have to melt. So I have two to choose from. Tell me what pitfalls you experienced when pouring the water. Might as well find out what I am up against before I proceed

Ted


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

These are the most recent links we talked about. 
I'll add to my comments about EZ Water  If it is poured in 1/8 " lifts it might be ok. I also had problems melting it. The directions say it turns brown if you over heat it. I melted 3 batches and all of then obtained a light brown tint. I'll never buy it again. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6776&highlight=WATER
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=68515&postcount=52


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

don't forget deadfall and rocks (talus). I think black with some lighter shade near the shores would look good!


----------

